
Understanding Basic CSS Selectors - charliecodes
https://freeborncharles.com/css-basic-selectors/
======
JMTQp8lwXL
I would've liked to see the ">" (element-element selector, .foo > .bar) and
explanation of a space (e.g., .foo.bar vs .foo .bar).

These above examples are quite common in real-world CSS, and the nuances in
syntax are small, yet they have a big impact on document styling.

------
charliecodes
A look at CSS selectors and basic selector types

